# The Walking Dead



## Joe the Gnarled (Oct 26, 2011)

I do not believe this one has been brought up yet.  It is a "day time drama" on AMC based on a comic book.  Who has seen this show, and what did you think?


----------



## Donny Bruso (Oct 27, 2011)

I've read the first several issues of the graphic novel that the show is based on, as well as watching the show itself. While there are differences between the two, anyone who has seen an adaptation of any book realizes that that is going to happen. I think that the show does a good job of staying true to the novel's idea of focusing on the moral issues that occur in a zombie apocalypse rather than going for full on gore and horror.

Speaking for myself, I enjoy the show and make sure my DVR is set to record it every week. The authors of the graphic novel are heavily involved in the production of the show, similar to GRRM with Game of Thrones. From everything I hear the show is getting excellent ratings, so I anticipate AMC giving them the free rein they need to bring the book to life.


----------



## Graffikgal (Nov 16, 2011)

I have enjoyed the second season better than the first so far because the characters were a little blah to me first time around.  Now that more characterization is being built and the story arcs are more involved, I find myself looking forward to the show each week.  

BTW, I had a feeling Herschel was experimenting on the dead, so I will be curious to find out why he's got all the zombies locked in the barn.  

How many people want to bet that at some point they're all going to escape?


----------



## Matt HÃ¶lmes (Jan 8, 2012)

So far I think AMC have done a damn good job with The Walking Dead, although they have evolved the story in their own way and not stayed completely true to the comics...


----------



## Giant (Jan 8, 2012)

I really liked the first season. It was outstanding. I thought the second season was slow and lacked zombies. Season 2's finale though was excellent and got me excited for the 3rd season. I have not read the comics, but I love a good zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 8, 2012)

> I really liked the first season. It was outstanding. I thought the second season was slow and lacked zombies.



I agree. I've only watched a few episodes of season two, but it just didn't grab my attention. I'll probably get around to it at some point.


----------



## Giant (Jan 8, 2012)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I agree. I've only watched a few episodes of season two, but it just didn't grab my attention. I'll probably get around to it at some point.



Just watch the season finale of (season 2) on demand if you can. It will catch you up in a hurry, and that one episode makes up for an entire wasted season in my opinion.

I have also noticed the writers have gotten a little inconsistent with the zombie rules. In a few episodes it seemed like the zombies couldn't smell the living at all. Some other stuff like that.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Jan 8, 2012)

> I have also noticed the writers have gotten a little inconsistent with the zombie rules. In a few episodes it seemed like the zombies couldn't smell the living at all. Some other stuff like that.



I remember thinking that in the first episode of season two (I think). The zombies seemed so much less frightening because of little things like that.


----------



## MorpheusZero (Jan 10, 2012)

Giant said:


> Just watch the season finale of (season 2) on demand if you can. It will catch you up in a hurry, and that one episode makes up for an entire wasted season in my opinion.



I totally agree.


----------



## Arianna (Jan 22, 2012)

Giant said:


> I have also noticed the writers have gotten a little inconsistent with the zombie rules. In a few episodes it seemed like the zombies couldn't smell the living at all. Some other stuff like that.



Me and my boyfriend spent a few hours discussing the zombie rules after seeing that episode. Can they smell or not? Still undecided. 

I watched the whole first season and a few episodes of season two. For some reason season two didn't hook me the way season did. But every single person I have spoken to about it tells me season 2 was better. I probably didn't give it enough of a chance and I will definitely go back and watch it if not for the story line then for the awesome zombie costume. They did such a great job with the costume and makeup for the zombies!


----------



## Giant (Jan 22, 2012)

I am hoping for a lot more zombies in this next season. If they can get off the farm, and move a long with the story I will be happy. I figure there must be a ton of abandoned farms, so if Hershel doesn't want them there, they should just move on. Still, I am hoping for the best. I also read in another forum that all the writers from season 1 were fired after they demanded raises. I am not sure if that is true, but if it is it could explain the difference in tone between the two seasons.


----------



## Raziel (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the funniest quote from either season was from the finale of the first season when they meet the scientist.  He's explaining how the world went under so quick when the zombies flourished.  "The entire world is run on fossil fuels, how stupid is THAT!!" So right in so many ways.


----------

